# Audiokanäle ansteuern



## NickJag (15. September 2004)

HAllo erstmal.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit, das ich meine soundkarte (nforce2_AC97)onboard per treiber oder software so ansteuern kann, das ich z.B. über den digitalen Ausgang an meinen AC-Reciver musik hören kann und an einem der anderen ausgängen (lineOUT) andere musik ausgeben kann z.B. auf einem kopfhörer.

Ich möchte gerne z.B. in BMP einen player zum reinhören einstellen und den anderen um musik zu hören.

Wenn Ja welche treiber oder software? Oder muss ich eine 2.Soundkarte einbauen und wenn ja welche ist mit dem AC97 kompatibel

Danke schonmal im vorraus!
GRUß NickJag ;-)


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

Du musst eine 2. Soundkarte einbauen, um in einem Programm wie WinAMP festlegen zu können, welche Karte per als Output benutzen soll. Es sollte eigentlich jede aktuelle Karte damit kompatibel sein, ansonsten gegen eine andere tauschen. Ich habe einen AC97 Chip onboard und eine Audigy 2, habe damit keine Probleme! Der AC97 ist an meine HiFi Anlage angeschlossen und an der Audigy habe ich mein HeadSet dran. in WinAMP ist der "SoundMax" Chip festgelegt, und per Audio aus der Systemsteuerung wähle ich den primären Ausgang. Zum zocken die Audigy, sonst den SoundMax ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------

